# They Have arrived



## cast master mac (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello all it has truely been a while since i have posted. Since it has been a while i figure i will bring some news. Since everyone is still chasing that trophy striper for the photo opp how about changing it up and get down to colonial beach and tappahannack and catch some of these crokers. Caught a half ofa cooler in 2 hours. they are very nice size. pictures will follow tommorrow.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

cast master mac said:


> Hello all it has truely been a while since i have posted. Since it has been a while i figure i will bring some news. Since everyone is still chasing that trophy striper for the photo opp how about changing it up and get down to colonial beach and tappahannack and catch some of these crokers. Caught a half ofa cooler in 2 hours. they are very nice size. pictures will follow tommorrow.



were you on boat or pier???
were you at the tapp-river or at colonial beach piera area???
heard there was nothin but WPs , catfish & stripers being caught in colonial so far, but i do know i caiught come on 4/18 in colonial off the pier last year!!


----------



## cast master mac (Apr 19, 2005)

no i was fishing from the surf. they are not all the way in there yet but you still can catch them pretty good.


----------



## snowape (Jul 27, 2008)

where are the pictures? 

Hey did you and your homie do any good after I left SPSP the other day?


----------



## cast master mac (Apr 19, 2005)

we went to matapeake. we had a couple of nice hits but no hook ups. we did catch alot of croaker and i have not got my camera back to post but i will by saturday. I am fishing sunday if you want to hook up.


----------



## snowape (Jul 27, 2008)

where are you going to be at? I may head out tomorrow after I get off work, about 1:00 ish as well.


----------



## nylfish (Mar 30, 2009)

*cast master mac*

Did you say you caught croakers at Metapeake last week ? I heard the cost is now $10 for 4hrs parking


----------



## cast master mac (Apr 19, 2005)

no i caught them in colonial beach and tappahanock. We had a few nice rockfish bites at the matapeake. Yes it is 10 dollars to park there now.:--|


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

You may as well say that you're paying an entry fee to fish matapeake... Similar to PLO, except if you have a season park pass.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I recently moved down here near colonial beach and tappahannock. Where do you fish at tappahannock? Is there shore access? Pier? I am thinking of going to either Colonial Beach or Westmoreland State Park tomorrow.


----------



## FrankBay (Nov 27, 2007)

Well. I have the same questions. PM the reporter a few days ago and never got an answer. I will catch a "ton" of croaker late anyway. Right now I put my effort to fish big rocks. Caught one 35 incher yesterday.


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

FrankBay said:


> Well. I have the same questions. PM the reporter a few days ago and never got an answer. I will catch a "ton" of croaker late anyway. Right now I put my effort to fish big rocks. Caught one 35 incher yesterday.


where u got the rocks at


----------



## FrankBay (Nov 27, 2007)

Caught the first "big" rock of this year on my friend's boat at breezy point and luckly got my second 32-inch rock yesterday at SPSP. I will give the picture late in a new report.


----------

